# the lowest place on earth



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the Dead sea Israel -401 meter below sea level,
asalt lake reach with minerals


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Amazing and great pics !


----------



## forvine (Feb 23, 2005)

:eek2: so beautiful....


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)

I heard about that... the Dead Sea is SO salty that if you lie on your back you float. Apparently it's true o__O


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Look in the Israeli fora, there are so many unknown beautiful Israeli places!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

It's a beautifull setting, I know.


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

Cool ! Where is the nearest airport ?


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

I wan'na visit that place sometime


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

AzN8oi said:


> I heard about that... the Dead Sea is SO salty that if you lie on your back you float. Apparently it's true o__O


I did that on the great salt lake aswell, but it is not as salty, and not nearly as beautifull as the Dead Sea.


----------

